# Le Coucou - Daquin



## rubanetti

When i bought my digital piano this piece comes in the book of sheet music that includes the piano, i found it very beautifull and a good example of descriptive músic. I hope you enjoy:

http://rubanetti.wordpress.com/2010/06/13/le-coucou-daquin/ (In Spanish)

or in youtube






Regards


----------

